# WinCC Flex Bediengerät ändern TP177B->PC Runtime



## ToBo (8 September 2009)

Hallo,

habe eine Projektierung für ein TP177B an CPU314 und
würde gern das ganze ebenfalls auf einer Runtime laufen
lassen. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit der Konvertierung, und / oder Export
Importfunktion ?

Möchte ungern alle Bilder etc. neu erstellen müssen.

Gruß.

ToBo


----------



## Manfred Stangl (8 September 2009)

Hallo tobo

Projekt kopieren, und danach mit rechtsklick im projekt den bediengerätetyp ändern.
sollte gehn


----------



## JesperMP (8 September 2009)

Unter _Project .. Change Device Type _(*), der Gerätetyp auf PC einstellen, und los gehts. 

Tip: Es ist meistens besser wenn man unter _Options .. Settings .. Screen Editor .. Fit screen and screen objects to new HMI device _(*) = Nicht gewählt. Ansonsten werden alle Grafiken und Bilder skaliert zu den geänderte Auflösung, was meistens doof aussieht.

*: Heisst etwas anders auf ein Deutsches WinCC Flex Installation.


----------



## PN/DP (8 September 2009)

*Gerätetyp ändern ist nicht nötig*

Bei WinCE-Panels braucht man den Gerätetyp nicht ändern, die erzeugte Panel-Runtime
läuft auch so auf einem PC (in fester Fenstergröße). Man muß nur im PC eine zum Projekt
passende Schnittstelle zur SPS haben oder nur diese Verbindung im Projekt anpassen.
So werden keine Bilder und keine Grafiken verändert. Die Runtime läuft 1:1.
Im Simulator läuft das Projekt ja auch auf dem PC ;-)

Nur Skripte, die WinCE-spezifische DLL oder aktiveX-Komponenten ansprechen,
müssen für den Ablauf unter Win32 angepaßt werden, z.B. File-Operationen.
Die passen sich auch dann nicht von alleine an, wenn man den Gerätetyp auf "PC" ändert.

Mit WinCC flexible ES "Standard" kann man den Gerätetyp nicht zu "PC" ändern, 
dazu braucht man die teurere "*Advanced*" Version.

Gruß
PN/DP


----------



## rocketfox (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Meine SPS habe ich über MPI verbunden
SPS -  Profipus - touch panel 
touch panel (TP177B) - mit Netzwerk

ich steh  genauso wie der themenstarter vor der dem Wunsch mein Projekt noch zusätzlich über den pc laufen zu lassen (nur für eine Präsentation)

ich habe die schöne anleitung hier gefunden leider müsste die sps über einen Profi bus angeschlossen sein

und nach beendigung der anleitung habe ich aber auch ein leeres projekt 
und müsste erst wieder alles neu projektieren 
daher ist die einfache möglichkeit von PN/DP für mich sehr interessant 

mit der advanced version arbeite ich schon mal 

nur weiss ich leider nicht wie ich mit meinem fertig gestellten projekt vorgehen soll
und verstehe ich das richtig das ich über die den Runtime button in der wincc oberfläche (computerbutton) die sps über den pc im fenstermodus steuern kann?


----------



## rocketfox (2 November 2011)

*next*

leider konnte mir ja diesmal noch keiner helfen

also dann die holzhammer methode wenn ich einfach mein Bedingerät kopiere und dann in eine PC station ändere.

was muss dann noch einrichten damit ich über den pc die sps steuern kann?


----------



## JoopB (2 November 2011)

> nur weiss ich leider nicht wie ich mit meinem fertig gestellten projekt vorgehen soll
> und verstehe ich das richtig das ich über die den Runtime button in der wincc oberfläche (computerbutton) die sps über den pc im fenstermodus steuern kann?



Wenn die PC via profibus mit der SPS verbunden ist geht dass.



> leider konnte mir ja diesmal noch keiner helfen
> 
> also dann die holzhammer methode wenn ich einfach mein Bedingerät kopiere und dann in eine PC station ändere.
> 
> was muss dann noch einrichten damit ich über den pc die sps steuern kann?



 kommunications parameter anderen (profibus adres der PC schnittstelle) Bei Geräteeinstellungen Bildschirmauflösung einstellen evtuel volbild modus ausschalten.


----------



## rocketfox (3 November 2011)

Ich hab leider nur ein USB / MPI adapter am Rechner ,ist auf diesem weg mein wunsch nicht möglich? sorry der nachfrage


----------



## JesperMP (4 November 2011)

Ist möglich. Wenn STEP7 an den S7 zugreifen kann, dann kann auch WinCC Flex RT.
Nur muss S7ONLINE auf "_PC Adapter(MPI)_" eingestellt werden.


----------

